# HILFE beim Fahrradaufbau - GT STS DH !!!



## frohni (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

mein Freund hat sich einen GT STS-DH Rahmen gekauft, will nun aber mal ein paar Meinungen von euch zum Aufbau mit einfließen lassen.

Hier noch ein paar Angaben:

GT STS-DH Rahmen 16" (Carbon (Thermoplast...)
Fedwerweg hinten 150 mm Rock Shox Super Deluxe (soll so bleiben!)
Felgen sind 2002er DeeMax (soll so bleiben!)
Kurbeln Race Face Next LP (soll eigentlich so bleiben - Aussehensteschnich etc. auch!)

Der Rahmen wird benutzt für Cross Country, Touren und evtl. ganz ganz leichten DH (bald schon wieder Cross Country)

Fahrerdaten: 173cm
                   75 kg

Für Parts sollen MAXIMAL 1800 Euro einfließen (Kurbeln schon mit inbegriffen bis jetzt!).
Nehmt diesen Wert als ungefaehre Richtlinie.

Ein Bild werde ich heute im Verlauf des Tages noch hochladen.

Wir bitten nun um Eure Meinungen/Hilfe/Anregungen etc.
Bitte nur sinnvolle Beitraege und auch nicht bloss ein paar Wortgruppen oder Teile posten, vielleicht schon mit Meinungen, Begruendungen etc.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für Eure Mühe   

Gruesse

Edit:

Federgabel
Steuersatz
Vorbau
Lenker
Bremsen (Nur Scheibenbremse)
Schaltung (X7 gefaellt ihm, auch preislich und vom Aussehen her)
Shifter (X7 wie oben...)
Block, Kette
Innenlager und Kurbeln (bis jetzt will er die Next LP)
Naben, Speichen (Naben muessen fuer DISC sein)
...

das wird erstmal gesucht!
dies wird gesucht


----------



## Propeller (10. Juli 2004)

hi frohni,

Also wenn der 1800 Euros für seine Parts ausgeben will würd ich ihm gleichmal ne anständige Scheibenbremse empfehlen (Saint-Hope usw.)
Aufpassen würde ich bei der Gabelwahl,selber fahr ich in meinem LTS ne Votec GS4 OS,hab aber des öfteren schon gehört dass die Doppelbrückengabeln nicht so gut mit der Geometrie des GT´s harmonieren sollen,hab meine erst gestern von 80 auf 120mm eingestellt,140mm sind möglich,erscheint mir aber wegen des Winkels vom Steuerrohr her schon zuviel.Würde eine Psylo empfehlen.
Was bei diesem Budget noch in Frage käme wäre eine Rohloff  Schaltung (ca.700-750Euro)  

btw,rate ich ihm vom Downhillern mit dem STS eher ab,durch Materialermüdung unserer Oldtimer provoziert man einen Rahmenbruch an den Aluverbindungen,meistens im Tretlagerbereich aber das wisst ihr sicher schon.  
Viel Spass beim schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frohni (10. Juli 2004)

Schau nochmal "hoch" habe nun ergaenzt welche Teile es sein sollen bzw. gesucht werden.

Rohloff kommt nicht in Frage und Scheibenbremse soll Hayes oder Magura sein.

Der Betrag ist für das MAXIMALE angegeben, wenn es weniger wird ist es auch sehr OKAY 

Ja, aufgrund dessen das es Oldtimer sind wird DH auch nicht betrieben, ich schrieb ja "ganz ganz ganz leicht..." wenn ueberhaupt. Die Bruchstellen etc. sind bestens Bekannt (GT Fan seit Jahren) 

Also los, mehr Meinungen/Empfehlungen, das ganze konkretisieren, wir wollen Euren Rat! 

Danke dafuer erstmal !!

Gruesse


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juli 2004)

NABEN: also ich schwöre ja auf white industries dh- naben. die halten was aus ,sehen super gut aus und klingen einfach wunderbar. leicht zu warten. sie können mit fettpresse von aussen geschmiert werden und sind einfach unkaputtbar.
VORBAU: easton oder syncros (natürlich nur die klassiker,keine neuware aus taiwan)
KETTE: sram 9.o super das teil
SCHALTUNG: sram xo es gibt nichts besseres und wartungsärmeres. schaltzugwechsel in lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich  
BREMSE: sage nur hope  
STEUERSATZ: chris king im moment beim grossen e in den usa ganz billig wegen gutem eurokurs
PEDALE: easton cully , sehen super aus  
FEDERGABEL: also ich hab ja ne 2002er mz z2 atom race drinne aber ne fox vanilla scheint ja auch super zu sein(und die sind im moment einfach schneller zu bekommen. ne 02 z2 taucht beim grossen e nur ganz ganz selten auf was für diese gabel spricht.)


ich glaub ich will nochn sts, muss wohl sein um all die schönen und guten teile dieser welt verbauen zu können.


----------



## jopo (10. Juli 2004)

Wie würde Dir ein Ferrari mit Stahlfelgen und Radkappen aus dem Supermarkt gefallen? Fahren würde er damit auch!
An ein STS DH gehören gefräste Teile, also HOPE-Bremsen! Naben dann ebenfalls HOPE, entweder die mit dem Stern und dem TITAN-Mittelteil oder gleich BIG 'UN. Eine schwarze hintere BigUn hätte ich noch über ... Einen LRS mit schwarzen Hope Bulb für 5Loch + Bremsscheiben hätte ich auch noch .... 

Next LP sind natürlich OK, aber optisch besser am STS sind ROOX.

Das größte Problem ist die Gabel, ich würde eine VOTEC GS4 OS durchaus in die Wahl nehmen, allein schon wegen der gefrästen Brücken und dem Vorbau. Habe ich an meinem CD Raven und bin sehr zufrieden. Für mein LOBO habe ich eine FOES F1 ersteigert, aber die sind sehr selten und bauen eigentlich auch zu hoch. Die kriegt übrigens auch Votec Vorbau-Finger. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wie man eine Doppelbrücke mit einem normalen Vorbau kombinieren kann.
Für die Stütze ist Syncros erste Wahl, auch für den Vorbau, wenns keine Doppelbrücke wird.

Soviel fürs Erste

jopo


----------



## frohni (10. Juli 2004)

Danke vielmals fuer die Antworten bis dahin.

Die 1800 wurden halt als maximal Wert angelegt, muessen keinesfalls ausgereizt werden.

Schaltung und Trigger sollen SRAM X7 werden mit einem XT Umwerfer, auch ich denke das ist eine gute Wahl teschnich und aeusserlich. (Eure Meinung bitte dazu)
Vorbau hat er sich schon entschieden auch mit Lenker.
Kurbeln werden auf jeden Fall die Race Face Next LP Forget in Silber.
Pedale werden DMR V12 in silber steht auch schon fest.

Gabel soll keinesfalls eine doppelbruecke sein (auch wenn's Votec o.ä. ist).
Maximale Federweg 130mm keinesfalls mehr, weniger ist ihm noch lieber!
Welche Naben in die DeeMax Felgen? Speichen werden DT Alpine 3
Bei den Bremsen ist er halt am ueberlegen, sollte man wirklich Hope nehmen? Hayes HFX Mag sind doch auch klasse? Ebenso wie Louise FR oder Gustav M?!

Vorher ist er Sachen wie STX, Alivio o.ö. an seinen GT's gefahren also muss der Sprung nicht gleich XTR oder X.0 sein.

Danke bis dahin und hoffe auf weitere Anregungen und Meinungen!   

Gruesse

@ jopo an meine Monster T kommt auch ein Race Face Diabolous, finde an dieser Wahl keinesfalls etwas schlechtes, im Gegenteil (Stabilitaet pur).
...weil Du sagtest "normaler" Vorbau mit Doppelbrueckengabel...


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Juli 2004)

Ich sags auch: HOPE,HOPE und nochmals HOPE *g*...
aber der reihe nach:
GABEL:entweder ne FOX vanilla,ODER gleich ne BOXXER 2002 (die in electric red,gibts bei hibike noch Neu)-baut natürlich etwas hoch durch die DC),
VORBAU: DIABOLUS von Raceface,-braucht man nix weiter zu sagen oder?*g*
STEUERSATZ: Chris King in Gold -passt hammermässig zu den Hope's!
LENKER: LP composites rizer in Kevlar/carbon..-geile optik,evtl n Syntace vector in gold
Schaltung: SRAM,oder 2002er XTR,die is recht günstig!
NABEN: HOPE Bulp ,oder die BIgUn in ROT eloxiert-letztere hab ich selber mit EX729,eine EX721 CD reich auch völlig.Die Teile haben einen hammer freilauf,das klackern ist scho pervers!!!-ähnlich wie die White Ind!!Gut eingespeicht (WhizzWheels),ein Traum!!
Schnellspanner: HOPE eloxiert
BREMSEN: HOPE MONO m4,oder gleich 6ti?  .Komplett CNC gefrässt,schön verarbeitet,und super dosierbar!!
Sattelstütze : Syncros,bzw LP composites kevlar/carbon mit Hope Spanner
Sattel: n guter Flite mit titan gestell

Ps:die Parts gehn richtig in die Kohle,aber dann im nachhineinbereut mans nich..musst du wissen!!!
VIEL SPASS BEIM AUFBAU!!!!!!!

                                  Gruss Rafael


----------



## frohni (10. Juli 2004)

ließ bitte den oberen Beitrag 

Boxxer auf keinen Fall (keine Doppelbruecke + nicht mehr als 130 mm, weniger ist besser).

Hope werde ich ihm mal mitteilen, was haltet ihr denn von den anderen Bremsen die ich oben aufgelistet habe?
Es muss nicht zwingend Hope sein.
Chris King Steuersatz muss auch nicht sein, was für Alternativen? Muss doch nicht gleich nenn King sein, gibt doch auch andere gute die preislich auch noch okay sind (King = teuer).

Nochmals, das Rad ist nicht fuer mich!

Gruesse

Edit: es soll keine FOX und keine Rock Shox Gabel werden, meinte er!
und Marzocchi da ist ihm teils das Gewicht zu hoch, Manitou? Oder Marzocchi... halt das bloss als Anmerkung!!!


----------



## frohni (11. Juli 2004)

Los Männer's nun behaltet doch eurer Wissen etc. nicht fuer euch, gebt es ihm kund!

Habe das Gefuehl als wuerde der Beitrag schon sterben bevor er richtig geholfen hat   

Gruesse und Danke!!!


----------



## jopo (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo frohni, 
speedy und ich haben schon ein paar Tips gepostet, und auch wenn wir im Detail nicht ganz einer Meinung sind, haben wir im Grundsatz das selbe geschrieben: es ist ein Unterschied, ob Dein Kumpel irgendein Bike aufbaut, oder ein STS-DH! Da geht es nicht nur darum, ob ihm ein Teil solo gefällt, sondern wie es zu dem Rahmen passt! Wenn das Ding später auch ein bischen edel ausschauen soll, dann darf m. E. nur schwarz und silber dran. Und keine anderen Carbon-Parts mehr, wéil die Farbe und die Struktur immer unterschiedlich ist. Ich weiss, wovon ich rede, ich habe bei meinem Raven auch Fehler gemacht und hinterher wieder (teuer!) korrigiert. Viel Spass weiterhin.

jopo

PS beim Vorbau habe ich auch nicht an eine Monster-T gedacht! OK? Fakt ist, dass bei einer Doppelbrücke, wenn Du einen brauchbaren Lenkeinschlag haben willst, die Gabel deutlich vor dem Steuerrohr sitzen muss. Und wenn dann der Vorbau aus der Mitte vom Steuerrohr nach vorne kommt, schaut das schon irgendwie komisch aus und ist eigentlich auch nicht sinnvoll. Wenn der Lenker direkt an die Standrohre adaptiert ist, ist das mal direkter und damit grundsätzlich stabiler, aber ob die Votec-Vorbaufinger, selbst die kurzen,  einem krassen DH standhalten, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht. Die Teile müssen eben immer auch dem Einsatz gewachsen sein. Marzocchi bietet ja jetzt, zumindest für die Super-T, einen Vorbau der direkt auf die Brücke geschraubt wird, was der Lösung, an die Standrohre zu gehen, in etwa gleichkommt und auch optisch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## frohni (11. Juli 2004)

jopo, Aussehen ist eine so subjektive Sache, da gefaellt jedem etwas anderes.

Bevor ich hier noch eine groessere Diskussion aufbreche auf die ich keine Lust habe poste ich mal den aktuellen Stand von ihm, den ich durchaus Vertreten kann, auch preislich.
Mein neuer Rahmen der sich im Aufbau befindet ist halt eine andere klasse (Freeride/DH), dort kommt um das nochmal zu erwaehnen eine Monster T 04 dran in Kombination mit einem Race Face Diabolous Vorbau (50mm), ich denke das ist steif, stabil und sieht genial aus, habs mir selbst betrachtet. So nun aber...

Race Face Next LP Kurbeln in Silber
Sram X7 und X7 Trigger mit XT Umwerfer (schwarz passt sehr gut und der XT Umwerfer passt mit seinem silber gut zu dem am Rahmen befindlichen silberen Teilen)
DeeMax Felgen mit DT Alpine 3 Speichen
Easton EA 80 MonkeyBar FR Lenker
NC-17 Slick Stick CC Super Pro (100 Euro) Vorbau
Marzocchi Z1 FR SL Modell 2003 (Silber) die neuen 2004er Modelle sind einfach haesslich, stimme ihm zu - schwarze Tauchrohre usw.

Bremsen, welche vom Aussehen/Power am besten? (Guvstav M, Hope M4 oder Mini?)

Bremsen, welche vom Preis/Leistungsverhaeltniss am besten?

Welche Naben? Entscheidet sich nach den Bremsen

Gruesse und Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

